# LG GH22NS30 Hilfe! kein treiber!



## God-Among-Insects (8. März 2009)

hallo leute!

ich hab ein großes problem!!!mein laufwerk wird nichtmehr erkannt und im gerätemanager steht dass die treiber beschädigt sind!
ich hab versucht die zu installieren aber ohne erfolg und auf der homepage von LG gibts auch keine treiber was soll ich machn????
ich habe bloß ein treiber für GH22NS40 laufwerk gefunden das laufwerk ist eig das selbe wie Gh22NS30!
würde es funktionieren?


----------



## Mosed (8. März 2009)

Das Laufwerk deinstallieren und neustarten. ("extra" Treiber benötigt man eigentlich nicht)


----------



## God-Among-Insects (8. März 2009)

ok danke ich probiere es!


----------



## God-Among-Insects (8. März 2009)

hat nichts gebracht!!!
immer no steht daer Gerätetreiber für diese Hardware kann nicht geladen werden. Der Treiber ist möglicherweise beschädigt oder nicht vorhanden. (Code 39)


----------



## Mosed (8. März 2009)

hmm, das muss ja der win-treiber sein. eine idee habe ich noch:

1. deinstallieren und dabei auswählen, dass der Treiber deinstalliert werden soll (wenn es geht)
2. runterfahren
3. Laufwerk abklemmen (Datenkabel)
4. Win starten und wieder runterfahren. Dazwischen den Treiber-cache leeren. (infcache.1 in C:\Windows\inf\ löschen)
5. Laufwerk wieder anschließen.
6. Win starten. Jetzt müsste der Treiber von Win neu installiert werden.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (8. März 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> hmm, das muss ja der win-treiber sein. eine idee habe ich noch:
> 
> 1. deinstallieren und dabei auswählen, dass der Treiber deinstalliert werden soll (wenn es geht)
> 2. runterfahren
> ...


 

danke für alles aber es geht viel einfacher!!!
Start > Ausführen > regedit
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

dann alle dateien die iwas mit  Lower oder UpperFilter zu tun habn löschen dann neustarten !
jetzt ist alles wieder in ordnung!

danke trozdem !!!


----------

